# XXX old spec bottles



## Vape_Da_Ape (28/6/17)

hi guys 

just wanna find out who has stock of xxx in the older spec bottles 
VM have to freshly make my batch if i order today and that will take 4 days i need it by tomorrow or friday 

thanks chaps


----------

